# New to canisters Fluv 305



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I just bought a 75 gallon tank and the canister filter came with it. It is a 305 (I assume 3 chambers). What would be the best media to use? I will still have at least one penguin 350 HOB, might use two to ensure good water quality since I have them laying around. Anything you can suggest I would appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I have 304's and I use the following media:
Fluval branded foam in the foam prefilter side.
Bottom Tray: polyester filter floss
Middle Tray: The bio rings that came with it, but any bio media would work
Top tray: Carbon, make sure you rinse it well otherwise you get powder all over the rings when the filter isn't running.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Alright, thanks, I will look into that. I might also have to buy hoses, I am not sure they were in the stash of supplies I was given...


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a 305 as well. The carbon is useless unless removing medications that you put into your tank, plus its not cheap. So I run the foam obviously and in the trays i use the bio media and filter floss. Thats it. Along with my 2 HOB's in my 55g, my water is perfect.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Nathan43 said:


> Alright, thanks, I will look into that. I might also have to buy hoses, I am not sure they were in the stash of supplies I was given...


If you don't have the hoses you don't need to buy the fluval ones. I have a 304 that I used different lines from so I could run the lines in a wall. I just took the quick disconnect fitting with me to the hardware store and got lines. Heres a pic or two if interested

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj26 ... C02036.jpg

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj26 ... C02037.jpg


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, thats very helpfull. Thank you.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Another quick question, if I don't want to use carbon, and I am using one part bio media and one part filter floss, what should the other part be, more media?


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a 305 as well.

Bottom cartridge Filter Floss (pillow/blanket stuffing from Walmart polyester)
Middle Cardridge Fluval BioMedia
Top Cartridge Hagen BioMax

Thats a good amount of bio filtration and tons of mechanical filtration too.

I also use a AC110 and a Marineland HOB and my water is crystal.

My nitrates are less than <5ppm


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I will use my 2 HOB penguin 350's as well.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

i have a C360 and i remove the carbon and put a ton of ceramic rings in instead.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, I put ceramic rings in 1-1/2 compartments and the rest I filled with filter floss. Just started her up yesterday so I will sit back and see how it goes. The fluval 305 was a breeze to prime by the way. How often will i need to switch or clean my media?
Thanks again for all your help.


----------

